# Peja getting married?



## outlook1

I read that he wants to marry some model girl and she is pregnant with their baby.


----------



## Peja Vu

Yeah, I read that too. She is really hot:yes:


----------



## mo76

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Peja Vu

Here is the link...too bad I don't know Serbian :sigh: 

http://www.blic.co.yu/danas/broj/strane/zabava.htm

Here are some pictures of her:
























Way to go Peja :clap:


----------



## mo76

She looks like Celine Dion. :laugh: j/c
No, she's alright i guess. She looks like that girl from the OC kind of.


----------



## Hibachi!

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN, Peja lucky *******  Lets hope this doesnt affect his play...


----------



## JT

there's better white women but she isn't all bad. good for him. BTW here's a translation of the article, from the kingsfan boards-



> Predrag Stojakovic, Sacramento Kings player, the women's favourite and probably the most desirable serbian bachelor is soon getting married to a super model from Greece, Aleka Kamila.
> Aleka is five years older than Pedja and four-month pregnant.Unlike the other celebrities Pedja is planning a small private wedding. The date is not known yet, but it's supposed it will take place after the nba season ends.
> It's said that Pedja and Aleka have been friends ever since the time when Pedja played for Paok in Thessaloniki, Greece, town where Aleka was born, and eventually last year they started seeing each other.
> Prior to her career as a model Aleka took part in 1996 Olympic Games, representing Greece in high jump competition but in 1998 she retired from athletics , went on with her career as a model and has become one of the best known models in Greece.
> Predrag Stojakovic has been in the centre of media interest for a long time.
> He was in a relationship with former Miss of Yugoslavia, Jelena Jakovljevic.
> After their break-up there were many rumours connecting Pedja with many well known women in Serbia. There were even stories that he was with Ceca Raznjatovic, especially after her visit to the all star game in 2003 but she denied all that saying she was only there to cheer for Pedja.
> He was allegedly with Biljana Obradovic as well, a tv journalist from Serbia.
> Pedja Stojakovic was born on 9 June 1977 in Slavonska Pozega, started his career in Crvena Zvezda club in Belgrade, but soon after went to Greece where he played for Paok several years before joinong the Kings.
> In his interview for the Blic News given 2 years ago he stated that he didn't like answering any questions concerning his private life but also added that he was interested in getting to know smart, pretty,interesting girls.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby

damn why do I keep losing Kings players to Super Models?!  ah well congrats to Peja and his future bride.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

damn, Peja can be lucky....


----------



## B Dizzle

have fun, Peja!:banana:


----------



## Peja

Peja's a pimp.


----------



## Lynx

SO.....there's a lil bad boy side of Peja  COOL

Btw, the chick is a *Hottie*


----------



## The_Franchise

It must be the chest hair.


----------



## Peja

lol


----------



## Hibachi!

Peja Vu, remove the black and white photo of her, it makes her look like shes like 50, and she doesnt look so nice in it...


----------



## Peja Vu

*More Pictures*


----------



## Dark Praetor

:angel:  

*Drool*


----------



## alex

This might be somewhat of a foolish question, so first I will give you my reasons to ask. Many models are very tall, especially the runway type. If his fiancee is, lets say, 5'9"-6'2" and coordinated, then we could have lots of Pejas and Pajanas (or whatever the female form of "Peja" is ) So, I'll ask my question, how tall is his fiancee?


----------



## outlook1

> Originally posted by <b>alex</b>!
> This might be somewhat of a foolish question, so first I will give you my reasons to ask. Many models are very tall, especially the runway type. If his fiancee is, lets say, 5'9"-6'2" and coordinated, then we could have lots of Pejas and Pajanas (or whatever the female form of "Peja" is ) So, I'll ask my question, how tall is his fiancee?


she seems tall and was an athlete so you might be right, it will be a big kid.


----------



## Dakota

HOLY CRAPPOLA :jawdrop: This girl is amazing. I need to become a proffesional athelete of somesort. Who cares what, I just know I will get a total babe. How bout proffesional horseshoeing?? Sounds good to me. Now, I'm off to find a gorgeous looking SuperModel. :drool:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

DAMN:allhail: :dpepper:


----------



## marcus_camby

this night pedja 0-6 3 points throw because his girlfriend is too hot 


i like that girl, like pedja 

like we say in spain. "tiene unos cuantos polvos"

translate "she is a very good girl for sex" 

it's only a joke

congratulations pedja


----------



## Joker

shes sizzling now!
but she's 5 yrs older than him...... dunno if she'll still be that fine by the time the time peja jr. is 8.


----------



## benfica

*High Jumper huh*

I can see a 6'11" with 37+ inch vertical for Peja jr. Some kids are really blessed with all the tools in the world.


----------



## Peja Vu

A model engagement



> The couple met when Stojakovic, a native of Serbia and Montenegro, played for the PAOK team in Greece before he joined the Kings in 1998. They began dating last year, according to acquaintances and various news reports. In recent months, Kamila has been spotted at Arco Arena, cheering on her favorite King.
> 
> Blic also has reported that Kamila and Stojakovic have a baby on the way and that the couple are planning a small, private wedding following the conclusion of the NBA season. Kings spokesman Troy Hansen declined comment, except to say he is unaware of any wedding plans.


----------



## mystique16

wow. she's hot


----------



## Peja Vu

More pics  

http://www.index.hr/fun/galerije/subkat.aspx?kategorija=1164


----------



## Pejavlade

good for peja im proud to say i shook his hand in a exibition game in belgrade against turkey


----------



## Peja Vu

New picture of Peja, his wife (or is it fiance?), and son!:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> New picture of Peja, his wife (or is it fiance?), and son!:


Nice. :greatjob:

Where were they??


----------



## Peja Vu

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Nice. :greatjob:
> 
> Where were they??


 Bobby and Peja bowling event....there are more pics on the frontpage of kings.com


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Peja Vu said:


> Bobby and Peja bowling event....there are more pics on the frontpage of kings.com


Great.

There's even a pic of Funderburke. :laugh:

Post them here Peja Vu. Somehow I can't copy them.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Another funny thing, :laugh:

Quote from there:

"Greg Ostertag discusses the finer points of molecular biology and quantum physics with a fan."

:laugh:

Tag is great. :greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Here's another pic of Peja and his family that I found.


----------



## Twix

Some of you guys in this thread is so funny. 

Pedja's son is so cute!! He looks exactly like his daddy!! His wife/fiance is also very pretty. What a cute family Pedja have. I wish them nothing but the best!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Twix said:


> Some of you guys in this thread is so funny.
> 
> Pedja's son is so cute!! He looks exactly like his daddy!! His wife/fiance is also very pretty. What a cute family Pedja have. I wish them nothing but the best!


Yeah, he looks exactly like Peja. :biggrin:


----------



## NR 1

Yes, nice family


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So she lives with him in Sactown now huh?

I thought she was a model and models have to work and I'm not sure you can do modeling in Sacramento? :whoknows:


----------



## Hibachi!

Damn... She's gorgeous!!! Lucky Peja... Kids a little ugly tho...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

S-Star said:


> Damn... She's gorgeous!!! Lucky Peja... Kids a little ugly tho...


Not that ugly though. :laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Not that ugly though. :laugh:


Its only baby fat, he looks like Peja. Have you guys seen Jason Kidd's son?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Pejavlade said:


> Its only baby fat, he looks like Peja. Have you guys seen Jason Kidd's son?


Now that kid has a big head. :laugh:


----------

